# Ice Cream Freezer



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I am wondering what type of ice cream freezer you all use.. I would love to have one with the compressor, but I cannot find anyone that owns one to give a personal report.
Thought some of you might know someone that ahs one and what they think of it. Thanks Buslady


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'v got one that will make 1 quart at a time ,so far all i'v done is put in a couple cups of the creamiest milk i'v got sugar and coco o, vanilla or berrys and let it churn for about 20 mins. and have some good soft serve type ice cream I have yet to try other recipies and so far have never put any in the freezer to harden after making . but want to try frozen custard . mine is simple to use works great with no messy ice and salt mixtures . they are expencive but I got an off brand off of ebay foe 100 $ so it has no warrinty ect. but so far so good . I see cuizinart makes them and a couple others called gelitano makers . yet being fast n easy to use I enjoy mine . the thicker richer the cream you use the better the ice cream but I bet you knew that .


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Arnie. That is the kind of information I was wanting. What brand is yours? Sears had one for 139, but when I had decided I would try it, it went off sale, and is now 177. Keep me in mind if you hear of one for sale Buslady


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine is a cuisinart, you stick the bowl in the freezer it's double walled and full of something (saltwater?), pour your liquid in and stick it in the base with the paddle and turn it on to spin and stir, 20-30 minutes I guess for a quart or so of ice cream. I don't know price I got it secondhand from my MiL, she used it a short time and then it collected dust but it's blessed us pretty nicely. I do it simply I just use half and half or coconut milk, some honey or icing sugar, and whatever I'm flavoring it with. Doesn't keep well in the freezer after though (turns solid), we just eat it right away instead.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

buslady said:


> Thanks Arnie. That is the kind of information I was wanting. What brand is yours? Sears had one for 139, but when I had decided I would try it, it went off sale, and is now 177. Keep me in mind if you hear of one for sale Buslady


mine is a "newair " I never heard of it before as they all had such a high price on ebay I bid 1oo$ on it and won I was surprised and worryied :hrm:I may have got a peace of junk but it works great :clap:making ice cream and at getting me fatter :smack


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been through quite a few over the years because I lived in places without good ice cream. I've used a special bowl and paddle for the stand mixer, an old-fashioned salt type, a standalone countertop type, and now a hand crank freezer bowl type.

I love the one I have now - it's by donvier and it's very simple. There's a bowl you freeze, just like any others, but then you hand crank it. I figure it will help me save electricity when I finally move off the grid, lol. Anyway, it's simple and easy to do. You only have to turn the paddle a few times every couple of minutes - can do while on computer or watching the mind numbing screen.

Very few parts that can ever go bad.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I have one that you place in the freezer, but I am on the lookout for the compressor type. I thought they might be on sale this fall, so will keep looking. If you run across one, please let me know. 
The donvier sounds like it would be good for the grandkids.
I looked up the new air too. I am watching that site to see if they go on clearance.
Again, thanks for your help. Buslady


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

I too have a Cuisinart ...the 1 1/2 quart bowl is always stored in the freezer. We make ice milk about twice a week. It is too easy and yummy. Two packages instant pudding whisked in about a quart of milk...does not need to set, just turn on the freezer first and dump it in. While running add 1/2 cup sugar and enough milk to fill your freezer. Oh, I put a knit cap over the freezer to get firmer ice milk. Ebay has oodles of the Cuisinart freezers.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention that ice cream from the store has fillers to maintain consistency. Since we do not put such "stuff" in the homemade variety, it will get hard when refrozen. We freeze in individual serving containers, then microwave for 15 seconds to soften. Perfect!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I found an old Dolly Madison Ice Cream maker that is electric. It makes ice cream in 20 to 25 minutes and can make 2 gallons at a time! However you can add the amount you want to make and fill the ice/salt mixture to that height. Oh how wonderful homemade ice cream is..even in the winter. 

I found this one at a thrift store in Dec for $7.50 in time for my birthday with a snowy deck..yay! I am about to go dish some up...

A great way to soften ice cream is to freeze it in the small containers and then just let it sit out for ten minutes at room temp..perfect!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

You hit the jackpot Romy. I am still using the freezer that you put in the freezer ahead of time. Life changes, and I no longer need the other type.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I make ice cream in a totally different way. I use my little Oscar blender! It is easy to pour kefir milk over "frozen" fruits, add any spice you want and mix it to the consistency wanted. I like mine nice and thick. (I've also frozen it and let it sit on counter afterwards to thaw a little. Works great!)


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Although I remain a Kefir fan, I prefer good old fashioned ice cream. I go months between having it so getting a big ice cream maker was great. My nephew wants me to throw an ice cream party. I love having my kefir fruit smoothies now unsweetened. I limit my coffee and drink no caffeine herbal teas. Sometimes I just have to have ice cream!


----------

